# New Song I heard today



## formula1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope it speaks to you as it did to me.  God bless!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 19, 2011)

Great song!!
I love casting crowns!

Thanks for the great find!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re:*

Thanks to my dear sister, I will get to go see them in concert this weekend in Macon, GA.  But I'm also spoiled a bit in that 4 of them are also in my church worship team.

But, Annie, this message is what I hoped folks would hear. Oh, that we would no longer run from our differences and embrace them, knowing that we need each other in those differences to build a strong body of Christ.  No one will see our light if we destroy it from within.

God, forgive me for my selfish past, running from your body. And help me to embrace your city in its fullness and give to its needs, so that your Kingdom may be a strong light on a High hill!  In the name of Jesus, Amen!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a great message formula.
The great sin of the church.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Thanks to my dear sister, I will get to go see them in concert this weekend in Macon, GA.  But I'm also spoiled a bit in that 4 of them are also in my church worship team.
> 
> But, Annie, this message is what I hoped folks would hear. Oh, that we would no longer run from our differences and embrace them, knowing that we need each other in those differences to build a strong body of Christ.  No one will see our light if we destroy it from within.
> 
> God, forgive me for my selfish past, running from your body. And help me to embrace your city in its fullness and give to its needs, so that your Kingdom may be a strong light on a High hill!  In the name of Jesus, Amen!



I'm sure that will be an awesome concert, and I'm sure you won't be able to contain yourself!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re:*

I was an awesome concert.  CC playing for 2.5 hours except for 20 minute intermission, which they used to call youth ministers backstage to minister to them.  And 3 or 4 different times they stopped the concert to pray and reached out to the crowd to minister to us all. 

If you never seen Casting Crowns in concert, it is worth your time to do so. It is far more than a show, but a great time of ministry and worship 'without the walls' and where Jesus is!


----------

